# Free App -Construction calculator



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Free App http://www.dewalt.cengage.com/mobilepro/

What You Get:
•Fully functional construction calculator ($20 value) 
• Integrated reference materials — help, examples, illustrations and more
•5 free add-on calculations ($10 value) 
•Access to hundreds of additional calculations as add-ons 

Unfortunately it only works on Apple hardware iphone, itouch, ipad. Not available on Android.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool, the calculator is cheesy, nothing like Buildcalc, so I wouldn't call it a $20 value. But it's a nice free app.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Got a Blackberry. Maybe next year for the iphone.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

BuildCalc mucho bettero.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah buildcalc blows that dewalt poop away.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Handyman calculator for Android phones isn't too bad and it's free.


----------

